# Hamann Murciélago Roadster ...



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## bLaCkg60jetrado (Oct 24, 2003)

a car i will most likely never own


----------



## mk4vrt (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (bLaCkg60jetrado)*

that is one sick ride


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (mk4vrt)*

holy ****ing wide wheels!


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pifiu* »_holy ****ing wide wheels!

Nah, it just dualie with 195's.


----------



## gtivr61314 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

Holy yellow batmobile


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (gtivr61314)*

It's a stock Murcielago with custom wheels.. right? ot much to do on a Murcielago anyway!


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (vwtuner4ever)*

different tires left/right


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Derek Zoolander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek Zoolander* »_different tires left/right









i see that too


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Whay a badass looking car! It looks so mean, Hamann always does a phenomenal job on tuning their cars


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Vettes, Volvos and VWs)*

WooooooooooooooooW


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (hhslax1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hhslax1* »_
i see that too










It has 2 different sets of wheels, Hamann usually does it with all their project cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its just for the photoshoots


----------



## theycallmeryan22 (Aug 16, 2006)

how fast would this thing likely top out at?


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (theycallmeryan22)*

Saw one of these in Toronto last night going east-bound on the 401, just past Victoria Park.. weaving in and out of traffic.. that thing sounded SICK!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (ken_mag)*

Holy that sounds pretty Insane You sure it was a Hamann?


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (Vettes, Volvos and VWs)*

incredible


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

...... speechlessss ........... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaLdO_Jetta1.8T (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

That is my modivation to do well in college get a good job, nice house and a trophy wife, then sell them all and buy that!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96GTI8v (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (WaLdO_Jetta1.8T)*

Damn you.







I just changed my pants too.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (96GTI8v)*


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (got_vdub)*

hahahahahahah


----------



## K04Fed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (farfrumlusin)*

WOW! hamann needs to stop doing this to us


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (bLaCkg60jetrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bLaCkg60jetrado* »_a car i will most likely never own









x2 its soo depressing to think about


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


----------



## vwbro (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Shortys99887)*

omg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marylandfan8 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (vwbro)*

so hott


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re:*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

Jesus!!!


----------



## top (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

so nice!!!


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

The closest I'll ever get to driving one of these is if I car jacked some pompous exec. I'll enjoy all 20min of the joy ride before going to prison.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

Hory clap! That car is astounding.


----------



## JayDiv (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Real Gone Cat)*

oh jeez, what hottness


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

sex on the beach right theree


----------



## gixxerdaddy (Dec 7, 2007)

lemme get 2 of em.. payin in CASH!!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice


----------



## 95getta (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

you think if you had that much money you could afford two of the same rear tires


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

Madness !!!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

One word.... SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Murciélago Roadster ... (Black20th)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

